# simple config



## kenorb (Nov 3, 2010)

Any possibility to configure ports or make.conf similar to Gentoo?

```
USE="hardened mmx sse sse2 bash-completion acpi atm ipv6 unicode logrotate \
caps python perl tcl xml nls ssl acl pcre bzip2 iconv gdbm ncurses djvu fpx \
jbig jpeg jpeg2 jpeg2k png raw svg tiff wmf gif mysql apache2 gnutls \
subversion swig php imagemagick vhosts enscript samba syslog odbc sasl \
imap ldap lzo lzma bzip2 gzip zip \
-gpm -cups"
```


```
# head /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc 
# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation
# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/use.desc,v 1.446 2010/10/24 20:04:44 ssuominen Exp $
# Keep them sorted
3dfx - Enable support for Voodoo chipsets, also called as 3DFX and TDFX
3dnow - Adds support for 3dnow multimedia processor instructions
X - Adds support for X11
Xaw3d - Adds support for the 3d athena widget set
```

To force dependencies without asking each time in future?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2010)

Sort of... Use something like this in /etc/make.conf:

```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/editors/vim*}
WITHOUT_X11=YES
.endif
```

This bit will make sure editors/vim is always built with WITHOUT_X11 set.


----------

